# DoorDash tips



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Is there any way to see how much of a tip there is, if any, before or during a delivery? I’d like to know so I could thank them.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, it's called GrubHub.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

www.notipdoordash.com

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bizcar...e-tipping-policy-after-instacart-controversy/
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/bu...orkers-don-t-always-receive-tips-you-n9659263
And this restaurant is right up the street from where I live.........
https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/p...ed-with-some-restaurants-but-is-not/804663386
Bottom line?..........deliver for Door Dash at your own financial risk.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't believe Solid 5's skewed view of DD pay model including stealing tips.

His view:
Drivers get paid a minimum of $5 per delivery. Here is what happens to the tips:
Customer tips *$0*, Doordash pays the driver *$5*, driver gets *$5*.
Customer tips *$2*, Doordash pays the driver *$3*, driver gets *$5*.
Customer tips *$4*, Doordash pays the driver, *$1*, driver gets *$5*.
Customer tips *$10*, Doordash pays the driver *$1*, driver gets *$11*.

Reality:
Drivers gets offered a guarantee minimum $5 for the delivery.
Customer tips *$0*, Doordash delivery pay *$1,* Doordash adds *$4* to make the guarantee, driver gets *$5*.
Customer tips *$2*, Doordash delivery pay *$1*, Doordash adds *$2 *to make the guarantee, driver gets *$5*.
Customer tips *$4*, Doordash delivery pay *$1*, Doordash adds *$0* to make the guarantee, driver gets *$5*.
Customer tips *$10*, Doordash delivery pay *$1*, Doordash adds *$0* to make the guarantee, driver gets *$11*.

If customer tips $4 or more in this scenario, Doordash doesn't need to chip in extra to make the guarantee. All of the tips goes to the driver. Anyone looking to sue DoorDash for stealing tips, I can guarantee they will lose.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Don't believe Solid 5's skewed view of DD pay model including stealing tips.
> 
> His view:
> Drivers get paid a minimum of $5 per delivery. Here is what happens to the tips:
> ...


Buddy, you gotta be kidding with the spin you're attempting.

Doordash is scamming the customers by taking money the customers want to give to the drivers and putting it into their coffers instead.

The vast majority of customers tip between $1 and $5.

This means on all of those deliveries, the driver gets zero benefit from the customer's tip.

Obviously no customer would ever add a tip if they knew the driver's earnings would stay the same with or without the tip.

Every customer should be told about this and made aware that the only way the driver will benefit from tips $5 or less is to tip in CASH.

Customers who tip $5 or less thru the app are throwing their money away.

Maybe customers will sue doordash.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Maybe customers will sue doordash.


I think the customers have a better case than the drivers. The drivers know how it works. It's somewhat unconventional, but it makes sense once you understand it. Doordash guarantees that you will make at least $X for a delivery. They don't guarantee that _they will pay you_ $X for a delivery, just that you will make at least that much. If you don't make that much on the delivery, then they chip in the difference to get you to the guaranteed minimum. I see nothing wrong with this as long as they're up front and honest about it.

Customers, on the other hand, never see the breakdown or the details of the pay structure. They are tipping through the app with the assumption that their tip will add to the driver's total pay, not reduce the amount that DoorDash chips in. Unless this is spelled out in the TOS for the customer or explained somewhere in the customer app or web site, then this could possibly be considered fraud.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I think the customers have a better case than the drivers. The drivers know how it works. It's somewhat unconventional, but it makes sense once you understand it. Doordash guarantees that you will make at least $X for a delivery. They don't guarantee that _they will pay you_ $X for a delivery, just that you will make at least that much. If you don't make that much on the delivery, then they chip in the difference to get you to the guaranteed minimum. I see nothing wrong with this as long as they're up front and honest about it.
> 
> Customers, on the other hand, never see the breakdown or the details of the pay structure. They are tipping through the app with the assumption that their tip will add to the driver's total pay, not reduce the amount that DoorDash chips in. Unless this is spelled out in the TOS for the customer or explained somewhere in the customer app or web site, then this could possibly be considered fraud.


Which is why I attach a little note regarding the website and the two articles, remember one of them is local to me so some already know.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Which is why I attach a little note regarding the website and the two articles, remember one of them is local to me so some already know.


I would too if I delivered for DoorDash. I would prepare a stack of notes that say something along the lines of....

Curious to know where your in-app tips go???
www.notipdoordash.com

...and I would staple one of those notes to every order that I delivered.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I think the customers have a better case than the drivers. The drivers know how it works. It's somewhat unconventional, but it makes sense once you understand it. Doordash guarantees that you will make at least $X for a delivery. They don't guarantee that _they will pay you_ $X for a delivery, just that you will make at least that much. If you don't make that much on the delivery, then they chip in the difference to get you to the guaranteed minimum. I see nothing wrong with this as long as they're up front and honest about it.
> 
> Customers, on the other hand, never see the breakdown or the details of the pay structure. They are tipping through the app with the assumption that their tip will add to the driver's total pay, not reduce the amount that DoorDash chips in. Unless this is spelled out in the TOS for the customer or explained somewhere in the customer app or web site, then this could possibly be considered fraud.


Do you have an idea of how many times I did a delivery, got the $4.50 minimum on let's say a $30 order of nice food (not Taco Bell) to a nice neighborhood and the customer says they put the tip on the app? Then when I ask "how much did you put on?", and they reply "$5", and I show them the app and say "DoorDash steals our tips, I get nothing" and tell them about the websites I listed above, how many times they go back, apologize and sympathize, and give me $5 cash and tell me how crappy it is DD does it to the drivers?

I can tell you honestly the percentage is 100%.

(SIDENOTE: since DD has screwed me out of my bonus pay twice this week, I will no longer drive for them. I make plenty doing GH with UE and PM on the side, even more then I made doing U/L. DD can DIAGF).


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I accept a delivery for let’s say $5.50. When I mark as delivered is says I was paid $8.00. Where did the extra $2.50 come from? A tip? Does the customer know how to work around the DD scam and add something at the last minute? Or is DD say we recalculated the delivery?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Toby2 said:


> I accept a delivery for let's say $5.50. When I mark as delivered is says I was paid $8.00. Where did the extra $2.50 come from? A tip? Does the customer know how to work around the DD scam and add something at the last minute? Or is DD say we recalculated the delivery?


$2.50 is part of the $7 tip. You were paid $1 for the delivery and the rest in customer tip. If the customer didn't tip, you will still get the $5.50 which includes $1 delivery pay and $4.50 from DD compensation.



Solid 5 said:


> Do you have an idea of how many times I did a delivery, got the $4.50 minimum on let's say a $30 order of nice food (not Taco Bell) to a nice neighborhood and the customer says they put the tip on the app? Then when I ask "how much did you put on?", and they reply "$5", and I show them the app and say "DoorDash steals our tips, I get nothing" and tell them about the websites I listed above, how many times they go back, apologize and sympathize, and give me $5 cash and tell me how crappy it is DD does it to the drivers?


I'm sure the customers never lie especially in nice neighborhoods. "I'll tip you in app" is what's heard numerous times by rideshare drivers but have rarely gotten those tips in app. You can go ahead a sue DD and see if that gets you anywhere. As for being a company shill, I've made less than $2000 last year from DD. Big shill I am.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Customers, on the other hand, never see the breakdown or the details of the pay structure. They are tipping through the app with the assumption that their tip will add to the driver's total pay, not reduce the amount that DoorDash chips in. Unless this is spelled out in the TOS for the customer or explained somewhere in the customer app or web site, then this could possibly be considered fraud.


A driver's pay for DD is $1 + tips. Explain that to them and maybe they'll tip more.

https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve explained to a few customers on how the tips work when they ask. They have either said “well that sucks” or gone back and handed me some cash. Explaining or handing out links to everyone does nothing for me (except an occasional pity tip). It will mean a cash tip for the next driver or make them not use DD. While I definitely do not agree with the pay model, I’m making very good money, much better than the others. (Uber,GH,PM). Again I do this part time and can pick and choose.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> Don't believe Solid 5's skewed view of DD pay model including stealing tips.
> 
> His view:
> Drivers get paid a minimum of $5 per delivery. Here is what happens to the tips:
> ...


Thank goodness, somebody who gets it.



Toby2 said:


> *I've explained to a few customers on how the tips work when they ask.* They have either said "well that sucks" or gone back and handed me some cash. Explaining or handing out links to everyone does nothing for me (except an occasional pity tip). It will mean a cash tip for the next driver or make them not use DD. While I definitely do not agree with the pay model, I'm making very good money, much better than the others. (Uber,GH,PM). Again I do this part time and can pick and choose.


I wouldn't bother customers on tipping issues. Not even when they ask.
Primarily, they are the restaurant's customer. As a second, they opt to use DD for the delivery.
You have an opportunity to service the delivery.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Tedster said:


> Thank goodness, somebody who gets it.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother customers on tipping issues. Not even when they ask.
> ...


Love all the trolls this thread has brought out.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Love all the trolls this thread has brought out.


Of course, you're the only one who isn't a troll, right?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Tedster said:


> Of course, you're the only one who isn't a troll, right?


Andddddd.....poof you're gone.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Andddddd.....poof you're gone.


Breaks my heart. :frown:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I stopped using DD because of how they steal tips from the drivers.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I stopped using DD because of how they steal tips from the drivers.


So, you're going and pick up your food yourself or you stopped driving for DD?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Actually, I never drove for DD or UE or anyone else regarding food.

30 years ago I did deliver pizza for 5 years for a place however. Now, I pickup orders myself as the experience in my market has shown me that these services are slow, and dramatically inflate the cost of the final bill. YMMV right ?

I find the concept of utilizing the tip money which is meant solely for the driver, to subsidize the DD cost of doing business as outright asinine and theft, regardless that a disclosure is buried deep on their website.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think customer tips are used to subsidize the non-tippers which there are plenty. Just look at the UE platform.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> I think customer tips are used to subsidize the non-tippers which there are plenty. Just look at the UE platform.


There is a distinct difference between tipping DD and tipping your driver.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I think customer tips are used to subsidize the non-tippers which there are plenty. Just look at the UE platform.


According to doordash, 15% of customers are non-tippers.

Whether or not doordash uses the tips to subsidize non-tippers isn't point.

You'd be hard pressed to find a single customer who currently tips thru the app who would continue to do so if they knew the drivers weren't getting all of the money.

Not only would they stop tipping thru the app, many would be damned pissed that the tips they've already given didn't go to the drivers.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> According to doordash, 15% of customers are non-tippers.
> 
> Whether or not doordash uses the tips to subsidize non-tippers isn't point.
> 
> ...


Doing Ubereats I have had a bunch of customers ask me, if they tip in the app, do I get it and do I get all of it. Every one of those customers actually followed through and tipped. I always tell them, it's not like Doordash where you're tipping the company. Some of them, after hearing what DD does, promised never to use DD again. Others (after it hit the news) said that the DD thing was why they were asking. I always say, that's why I won't work for Doordash. Customers hate it. Understandably.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I just started DD yesterday and of course my luck my first 7 DD deliveries have tipped pretty well.

I am thinking I should make a little card and put it on all orders that drivers don't get tips directly. At least that will help the next guy. I can let them know to not bother to tip in the app because all it means is DD won't have to pay the driver as much.
Maybe even direct them to a website. 

Or instead of a card just tell them when I hand off the food. I don't want these people subsidizing DD. Suggestions?

There are some positives to DD. The biggest one being it tells you the amount of miles and the direction you are going in to complete delivery before you have to accept it. It also tells you the guaranteed amount you are going to make which I like. 
Also it appears it is pretty popular in my market so you will keep busy. A couple of Walmarts come across which I declined so I am sure my acceptance rate will be pretty low. I am not doing any non-restaurant crap.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I just started DD yesterday and of course my luck my first 7 DD deliveries have tipped pretty well.
> 
> I am thinking I should make a little card and put it on all orders that drivers don't get tips directly. At least that will help the next guy. I can let them know to not bother to tip in the app because all it means is DD won't have to pay the driver as much.
> Maybe even direct them to a website.
> ...


Wait till they start not paying you Bonus Pay during Peak Hours......like they don't do with almost every driver in my market (and yes, I've asked....and no, orders are refused)........and you have to send Rohit emails every day complaining.

Without a doubt hands down THE most shadiest rideshare/delivery company in existence. They make Uber look pure as the driven snow.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

AtomicBlonde said:


> Doing Ubereats I have had a bunch of customers ask me, if they tip in the app, do I get it and do I get all of it. Every one of those customers actually followed through and tipped. I always tell them, it's not like Doordash where you're tipping the company. Some of them, after hearing what DD does, promised never to use DD again. Others (after it hit the news) said that the DD thing was why they were asking. I always say, that's why I won't work for Doordash. Customers hate it. Understandably.


What's the percentage of your tips in UE?

And if customers hate DD so much, why have DD taken the #1 spot from GH? DD has poor base delivery pay than other apps especially when they doesn't pay directly for mileage. Pay boosts are a joke for the most part.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Wait till they start not paying you Bonus Pay during Peak Hours......like they don't do with almost every driver in my market (and yes, I've asked....and no, orders are refused)........and you have to send Rohit emails every day complaining.
> 
> Without a doubt hands down THE most shadiest rideshare/delivery company in existence. They make Uber look pure as the driven snow.


I have already found out their driver support is awful, piratically non-existent. My plan is to just do DD sparingly and maybe catch a free meal now and then.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I cherry pick DD during non-peak hours. I'll gladly take any deliveries <2.0mi for just the guarantee (in my market which is $5.50). Do I care if there's no extra money above the guarantee? Not one bit.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> I cherry pick DD during non-peak hours. I'll gladly take any deliveries <2.0mi for just the guarantee (in my market which is $5.50). Do I care if there's no extra money above the guarantee? Not one bit.


What is up with the Walmart pickups? I have to go in there and fill the order? Is there any incentive at all for doing this craziness?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> And if customers hate DD so much, why have DD taken the #1 spot from GH? DD has poor base delivery pay than other apps especially when they doesn't pay directly for mileage. Pay boosts are a joke for the most part.


In my market, DoorDash seems to have name recognition over all the other apps. I don't deliver for DoorDash. I only do Uber Eats, but the top question that I get asked by random customers in restaurants when I walk in with my thermal bag is, "Are you DoorDash?" I'll tell them, "No, Uber Eats." A lot of the time (not always) they'll respond with, "Really? Uber does restaurant delivery? I didn't know that." Even the workers at the restaurants usually ask me if I'm there for a DoorDash pickup when I walk in the door.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> What's the percentage of your tips in UE?
> 
> And if customers hate DD so much, why have DD taken the #1 spot from GH? DD has poor base delivery pay than other apps especially when they doesn't pay directly for mileage. Pay boosts are a joke for the most part.


Tips at the moment vary between maybe 50% to 75%. Right after they added pre-tipping almost everyone was tipping, but the novelty seems to have worn off.

I didn't mean that customers hate DD. What they hate is the tip-stealing.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I have been getting orders that say they will tip cash on arrival in the notes, so the word is getting out. It is theft and unethical and they know it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

After nearly a month dd explained why they stole my bonus....but im left with more questions than answers...
They say i didnt accept any trips....at the same time they say my acceptance was 100 percent....the bonus was from 430 to 730 and i accepted 9 trips at a 5 dollar bonus in the pouring rain....dd is a very evil company


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After nearly a month dd explained why they stole my bonus....but im left with more questions than answers...
> They say i didnt accept any trips....at the same time they say my acceptance was 100 percent....the bonus was from 430 to 730 and i accepted 9 trips at a 5 dollar bonus in the pouring rain....dd is a very evil company


Were you online all 3 hours? Is that a requirement? Maybe going to your local DD center is necessary.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Were you online all 3 hours? Is that a requirement? Maybe going to your local DD center is necessary.


You don't need to be dashing the entire time. You can dash one order. End dash and get the peak pay bonus. Many times, they would send another right after delivery before you get a chance to end dash. If you happen to decline and end dash, you won't get the peak pay bonus.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> You don't need to be dashing the entire time. You can dash one order. End dash and get the peak pay bonus. Many times, they would send another right after delivery before you get a chance to end dash. If you happen to decline and end dash, you won't get the peak pay bonus.


I think their justification is i had 100 percent acceptance but they say you needed a 80 percent acceptance rating...which is utter bs


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I think their justification is i had 100 percent acceptance but they say you needed a 80 percent acceptance rating...which is utter bs


It is BS! DD makes up rules as they go along and finds any reason not to pay bonus. They are pure scum. When they changed their pay to $1 per order plus delivery tip, they didn't notify drivers, like me, who had been with them for years. I only learned because of this forum.

I go into DD office last wk to close my account, and they have a big new sign that says drivers get all tips. But they make it difficult to find out your order pay is $1.00, and they come up with reasons to not pay bonus. That's also BS!!! They are thieves!!!!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Don't believe Solid 5's skewed view of DD pay model including stealing tips.
> 
> His view:
> Drivers get paid a minimum of $5 per delivery. Here is what happens to the tips:
> ...


Bottom line, in most scenarios, DD steals tips from the driver to reduce their contribution. That is all you need to know, anything else is from the perspective of a DoorDash Troll and should be discarded as such.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> Bottom line, in most scenarios, DD steals tips from the driver to reduce their contribution. That is all you need to know, anything else is from the perspective of a DoorDash Troll and should be discarded as such.


As long as your bottom line works for you, you should a happy dryver, right?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Tedster said:


> As long as your bottom line works for you, you should a happy dryver, right?


I am in a lawsuit with DoorDash, they failed to respond to my request for arbitration. I am joined in with other drivers, so won't see much, but it will cost them dearly. Yes, them getting sued makes me a happy dryver!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

And for the dd bonuses it used to be you needed at least a 80 percent acceptance rate....now you need exactly a 80 percent acceptance and 100 percent acceptance makes you unqualified.....which is some next level bs


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> DD makes up rules as they go along.


I think all ride share companies are guilty of this.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> And for the dd bonuses it used to be you needed at least a 80 percent acceptance rate....now you need exactly a 80 percent acceptance and 100 percent acceptance makes you unqualified.....which is some next level bs


I said it before. I'll say it again. That's ridiculous. The real kicker is that, unless the number of requests that you receive is an integer multiple of 5, it is mathematically impossible to have an acceptance rate of exactly 80%.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> And for the dd bonuses it used to be you needed at least a 80 percent acceptance rate....now you need exactly a 80 percent acceptance and 100 percent acceptance makes you unqualified.....which is some next level bs


Never applies to me. 
I usually always have 100% acceptance and always get the bonus pay.



amazinghl said:


> I think all ride share companies are guilty of this.


That's how they are.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tedster said:


> Never applies to me.
> I usually always have 100% acceptance and always get the bonus pay.
> 
> 
> That's how they are.





Launchpad McQuack said:


> I said it before. I'll say it again. That's ridiculous. The real kicker is that, unless the number of requests that you receive is an integer multiple of 5, it is mathematically impossible to have an acceptance rate of exactly 80%.


And since they have went on this campaign of bs they are impossible to talk to in person....the number no longer work and the offices are now shut down..
At least in my city


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The downside to DD is the tip fiasco. 

The upside to DD is you can add items for yourself (within reason) when you're placing a late night order in the drive thru.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> The downside to DD is the tip fiasco.
> 
> The upside to DD is you can add items for yourself (within reason) when you're placing a late night order in the drive thru.


So, you're driving for late night snack grabs?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tedster said:


> So, you're driving for late night snack grabs?


Nah. I have several apps open at any one time. I accept DD pings when the other apps are slow or I'm just hungry.


----------

